# Cant find the sensor cleaning mode on my D50?



## Ihaveaquestion (Apr 15, 2007)

I need to clean my sensor.

This will be my first time.

I'm going to get the tools listed in this video.

But I cant find the sensor cleaning function on my D50?

http://www.podtech.net/scobleshow/technology/1211/photowalking-2-part-i-cleaning-the-sensor



Anyone know how its done on a Nikon?


----------



## sether08 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hit Menu 
Click down to the menu that has a Wrench on the left
Scroll through the options until you see Mirror lock up

As I am sure you know, take extra precautions when cleaning your sensor. I did a lot of reading on here before I cleaned mine for the first time. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool.

Found it. thanks 

What sort of things should I be careful of?


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 16, 2007)

Ihaveaquestion said:


> Cool.
> 
> Found it. thanks
> 
> What sort of things should I be careful of?


 
touching the sensor 

How dusty is your sensor?  I just put up a review of a blower bulb up in the equipment section, and it cleaned my sensor just fine for 16 dollars shipped, and no need to touch the sensor.

However, that video is pretty cool, since i've never seen someone clean it before.  Anyone know where we can get those sterile swabs?  He mentioned the methanol being from B&H, but nothing about the swab itself.


----------



## sether08 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ihaveaquestion said:


> Cool.
> 
> Found it. thanks
> 
> What sort of things should I be careful of?



Other members are probably a better source of information here, so don't take my thoughts without reading more about cleaning it from more other posters. 

Depending on the method you use, you can either introduce more dust to the sensor or even scratch the filter covering the sensor. 

I cleaned my D50 last night with a blower. Personally I used an ear syringe that I picked up at the drug store for $3.00, however I have seen the blower from Giotto mentioned a handful of times on this board. 

Honestly, just search through the archives here and read up on the subject. If you take your time and are patient, then I think you should be okay. 

There are plenty of members here who have other techniques for cleaning, and I'm sure they will impart other advice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 16, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> touching the sensor



What exactly would happen if you touched the sensor?  I've always imagined it would be like putting a fingerprint on every image you take with that camera from then on.


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Apr 16, 2007)

So its cool to touch the sensor with a cotton swab just not to touch it with your fingers. Due to oil from your skin finger prints and what not? And dont push on the sensor just wipe.


----------



## rmh159 (Apr 16, 2007)

Speaking of cleaning sensors...

I saw a podcast at www.tipsfromthetopfloor.com (if you want to see it go to "Search Blog Archives" in the top left corner and type "sensor cleaning".  It pulls up 2 podcasts about a product in Germany called Diskofilm.  It's a liquid that can be applied to the sensor and when it dries it turns into a thin plastic film that can you peeled off of the sensor.  It sounds like it'd be camera-suicide but he shows a video of how it's done and looks like it wouldn't be hard to do.  I don't think the product is available in the US though.


----------



## YoungPic (Apr 16, 2007)

if you want to know what not do just search the posts i put about about cleaning, it was hell, i used a cheap brush with left was residue on the sensor, so buy a good brush, then i had to wet clean it which left streakes still, it took me about 3-4 times to finally clean it properly, so if you have any doubts or worries dont be a hero take it to a camera shop and get them to do it for you, trust me


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 16, 2007)

if you are bent on doing a chemical clean (wet clean using a solution like methanol) buy the photographic solutions swabs and eclipse solution.  I have heard only good about them.


----------

